# Why is Maxx is attacking the smaller baby? :(



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

*1st let me say I don't know what sex the babies are, I just picked names for them just for fun.

Why did he start doing this? I am so upset. I had to seperate Maxx from the albino. He doesn't bother Jacob (the larger of the two). I noticed Maxx pecking him really hard, I have noticed blood on him. He really dislikes him. I bought baby bird formula to strengthen him up, but he doesn't seem to like it much.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I do remember when they hatched that the smaller of the two was extra tiny. Could he have been ill and that is why Maxx was trying to kill him?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know. But the young would need their own space when weaned anyway, which should not be too long. Perhaps maxx is jumping the gun a bit and forcing him out, but not sure why he only picks that one.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Well he is very nice to the older one. But I have kept him away from the smaller one and both babies are doing great. Maybe the smaller one is a male and he knows this. I don't know.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Is the young as squeaky as the old one. Sometimes squeakers that are not as assertive as the other ones get the pecking. You can always put the young one with the mother to be fed, if he doesn't like the formula.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I sure hope the little guy will be alright.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Nancy. Yes he is alright and has caught up in weight and size to the bigger one. I have them both very very tame and loveable. I would love to find a GOOD home for them, if not I will keep them.  The next clutch I will not tame or baby like I did these litttle guys. Oh I fdid place dummy eggs in the nest and Maxx took to them, Lilly not so much. lol


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I bet he will be just fine.He will keep growing.You take such good care of him.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Here they are with their mom in the middle getting some sun.

View attachment 2604326043


----------



## Lucky pigeon (Dec 5, 2012)

*Lovell the pigeon*

Today was the most stressful day of my life! Here's what happened. Yesterday I got home from School about 1 ish. My white homing pigeon Lovell was eager to have a fly, also i needed to clean his loft which is a basic 10 by 6 ft shed. So I had a drink and something to eat and boxed him up ready for the toss. As I road to the field where I was going to toss him the weather was beginning to turn. But when I arrived at the field about 2 ish and it was very calm. I waited 10 mins for him to get his bearings. I then opened to basket and off he went. First he flew in a circle then flew over to some houses. I rushed back to the loft to give it a good clean. Five minutes after I returned to the loft the weather suddenly turned. It began raining heavily. As it turned dark there was no show of Lovell. I was so worried and upset. I left the loft door open and went indoors. The next morning I woke up as usual at half 5. As I was doing my paper round I was hoping Lovell would be at the loft when I arrive back home. Then suddenly hail stones started to fall i was really annoyed at this poing as i knew he wouldent fly back home in hail stones. When I got home which was about half 7 there was no sign of Lovell. Then to my suprise it started to snow So at this point I was really starting to worry. As the hours went by there was no sign of little Lovell. At about half 12 I fell to sleep and was rudely awoken  by my sister screaming he's back he's back. I immediately woke got my wellies on and went out to the loft to my surprise there he was pecking at some food I put down yesterday. It's amazing that my little pigeon Lovell has braved it through hail rain and snow just to get home! In all he spent 24 hours away from the loft. My advice is to always check the weather before tossing your pigeons. And never toss them too late in the day as I did. He was a fin as anything the only thing wrong is that he know has yellow runny poop, any advice?  hope u enjoyed!


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so happy he made it back home.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Carol that sure is a nice picture of them together.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

nancybird said:


> Carol that sure is a nice picture of them together.


Thanks Nancy.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They look like they are enjoying the fresh air & sun.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Love the picture. Very cute!


----------

